# salt prices in michigan



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

looking for a new place to get 50# bag salt or 25# i was getting 50# for $2.35 a bag now my guy says it was a mistake and the price went up to $3.90. a bag. 
let me know 
thanks


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Id say 2.35 was a mistake too.

Goes for 3.50 a bag or so.

In pallets.


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

any recommendations? where to go


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Getting rock salt for about $2.90 a bag/delivered.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Where ya getting your salt from, Troy? What's the minimum order?


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Osmun's on Hill Rd. in Flint. 80 lb ers for $4.30/bag pallet price. They do have a $5 pallet deposit, but per lb it's a good price. Marc


----------



## BAYLOGGER (Aug 12, 2004)

*Bagged Salt*

Depends on where you are, I go to E and A Landscape supply in Redford on Plymouth rd.. $4.20 a bag for 80 lb bags (pallet price), $3.15 for 25 lber's. Plus really good customer service.


----------



## naco (Aug 29, 2004)

how many pallets are you getting for 2.90 a bag?
what size are they? 25, 50, ?


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

They are 50 lb bags, 18 total skids/ 1 truckload min . 2.90 is what we are pay in season orders, pre-season was like 2.80

We are getting it from John Deere Landscapes. The funny part is they are getting the salt from the same supplier that we ordered from last year and I went to the supplier to get a better price from them, and they could even come close to that price. I didnt ask any questions, just signed the check to John Deere and let them figure things out with the supplier.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I paid 3.55 for a 50# bag last year when I bought it by the skid. 40 Bags per skid.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

BAYLOGGER;331794 said:


> Depends on where you are, I go to E and A Landscape supply in Redford on Plymouth rd.. $4.20 a bag for 80 lb bags (pallet price), $3.15 for 25 lber's. Plus really good customer service.


You can also shop their prices on line at http://ealandscapesupply.com/winproducts.htm


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

MStine315;331781 said:


> Osmun's on Hill Rd. in Flint. 80 lb ers for $4.30/bag pallet price. They do have a $5 pallet deposit, but per lb it's a good price. Marc


Yeah, Osmuns is where we usually get our bulk, but the bagged stuff, they don't usually have that great of prices on, anymore. The 80# bags are just too much to handle. They JUST cross the threshold of being too hard to handle...especially with a littl snow on them. They are an injury waiting to happen, for me. The 50#ers I can throw all night,wesport but that 80#er stuff...that's for the birds. I'll have to grab a price sheet next time I'm out there. Do you happen to have a price sheet? I was wondering what their pallet and single prices are for the 50# bags...Thanks if you can tell me... Are you going to be at Famous Dave's tomorrow?


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

chemco on dort hwy flint has 80 lb bags for 4.20 pallet anyone uses 50 lb bags is just crazy unless you like paying 40 dollars more for a pallet just to have them to bag it smaller
126.00 30 80lb =2400lbs
166.60 49 50lb =2450lbs   
57.00 per ton bulk


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

troy28282;332119 said:


> They are 50 lb bags, 18 total skids/ 1 truckload min . 2.90 is what we are pay in season orders, pre-season was like 2.80
> 
> We are getting it from John Deere Landscapes. The funny part is they are getting the salt from the same supplier that we ordered from last year and I went to the supplier to get a better price from them, and they could even come close to that price. I didnt ask any questions, just signed the check to John Deere and let them figure things out with the supplier.


lol....how about mentioning in the original post you buy a truckload at a time.

sheesh.

Some of these guys are looking for a one night load and you know that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

That EA supply looks like the deal if you are in that area. Good prices.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Kingplow, Is most of your work up here, or down toward Fenton. Do you ever get your salt from Shoemaker?

The idea behind the 50# bags, was that it was well worth the price difference (much less of a difference last year) for me after I strained my back once or twice wrestling with the 80's. Like I say,..it just reaches that threshold. That IS a big difference on price, though....Something I may very well be reconsidering - going back to the 80's. Geez, you add the tax, and do the difference, it's closer to 50 bucks! Anyway, thanks for the prices on the Chemco.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

LLM Ann Arbor;332209 said:


> lol....how about mentioning in the original post you buy a truckload at a time.
> 
> sheesh.
> 
> Some of these guys are looking for a one night load and you know that.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that. It can be picked up from them by the bag for $3.10 I've been lacking some sleep, too many hours plowing, not enough sleep.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

troy28282;332357 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that. It can be picked up from them by the bag for $3.10 I've been lacking some sleep, too many hours plowing, not enough sleep.


I wish I had that problem. Unfortunately for me and all of you I have too much free time to nitpick your posts!

And zero events.

grrrr.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Joe, I absolutely agree with you on the 80's. At 3 am with a north wind and 10 deg. the 80's are a handful. But the stubborn German in me won't buy the 50's! I'm sorry, I don't have a price sheet handy. I've been buying bulk from Kincaid for $57 vs. Osmuns for $56, but my jobs are west side, so... (By the way, those are 1 load at a time prices guys, so take it easy on me jumping on me for paying too much for bulk. I don't use but 3 tons per event.) As far as Chemco goes, I keep forgetting about them, thanks for the reminder. I've heard they have very comeptitive pricing. Yes, I plan on going today-see you there, Marc


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

kingplow;332194 said:


> chemco on dort hwy flint has 80 lb bags for 4.20 pallet anyone uses 50 lb bags is just crazy unless you like paying 40 dollars more for a pallet just to have them to bag it smaller
> 126.00 30 80lb =2400lbs
> 166.60 49 50lb =2450lbs
> 57.00 per ton bulk


$40.00 to not blow out your back is worth every penny


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

troy28282;332119 said:


> They are 50 lb bags, 18 total skids/ 1 truckload min . 2.90 is what we are pay in season orders, pre-season was like 2.80
> 
> We are getting it from John Deere Landscapes. The funny part is they are getting the salt from the same supplier that we ordered from last year and I went to the supplier to get a better price from them, and they could even come close to that price. I didnt ask any questions, just signed the check to John Deere and let them figure things out with the supplier.


Probably cos they buy so much they get better deals. Also John Deere give you 60 day term on salt products when you take a truck load. We just bought 20 pallets of Ice Devil with a tracer for $4200.00 from Lowes. I thought that was a real good deal. It is a cheap non salt. It only has a small amount of chloride in it. Its comparable to Tiger Melt and $2.00 a bag cheaper.When you put down 90 bags a night that really adds up.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

paphillips;332625 said:


> Probably cos they buy so much they get better deals. Also John Deere give you 60 day term on salt products when you take a truck load. We just bought 20 pallets of Ice Devil with a tracer for $4200.00 from Lowes. I thought that was a real good deal. It is a cheap non salt. It only has a small amount of chloride in it. Its comparable to Tiger Melt and $2.00 a bag cheaper.When you put down 90 bags a night that really adds up.


Hey PA give E&A in Redford a call Ill bet they can beat the $4,200 price for 20 pallets of Ice Devil Premium or EF.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Snoflo;332946 said:


> Hey PA give E&A in Redford a call Ill bet they can beat the $4,200 price for 20 pallets of Ice Devil Premium or EF.


Thanks for the heads up on e & a . I had to take a semi from Lowes cos we take care of the store lot. (Scratch my back I'll scratch yours)


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

paphillips;333021 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on e & a . I had to take a semi from Lowes cos we take care of the store lot. (Scratch my back I'll scratch yours)


lol thats understandable1 Certainly!


----------



## woodacres (Jan 24, 2007)

D & D Landscape Supplies in Howell is charging $52.00 per yard. And you get every bit of a yard.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

We buy our bulk salt from Chemco on Dort Hwy whenever the truck/train loads are running behind with delivery. We have had good luck with them so I would recommend buying from them. 



We get our bulk bag salt and chloride delivered through John Deere Landscapes and Tru Green Chemlawn...


----------



## woodacres (Jan 24, 2007)

For some reason there are a lot of people out there whom think a ton is larger than a yard. Where actually a yard is approx. 1.4 tons so anytime you can get a good honest company that will indeed have a 1 yard bucket on there loader it is usually a much better deal to get it from them instead of paying by the ton.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

In Westland,
Yard bulk $57.00 
#80lbs Bags $5.45
#50lbs Bags $3.89


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

It is amazing at the prices around michigan ! I buy from Angelo's in Wixom/Farmington, so here are their prices. 

Bulk 49.95 or 47.25 50 ton min. prepaid 
Bag 80lbs 4.72 or 3.93 / Pallet
Ice Devil 6.00 or 4.99 /Pallet


This seems like pretty good , other places are not really worth the drive in the middle of a storm. Be safe and have fun!!!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I just bought 12 pallets of Ice devil from Beauchamps inBrighton/Hartland. It was $2800 plus some change delivered. Not to bad of a price its about $.60 per bag including tax and delivery.
Only thing that sucks is it was delivered last wednesday and i only have a pallet left!


----------



## esshakim (Jul 3, 2005)

*salt*

If you want cheap bag salt go to herseys on 11 mile and greenfield they have it for $3.25 per bag on a pallet order picked up and $3.50 a bag delivered per pallet.


----------

